# Case 450 series crawler drive help



## bimota (Mar 27, 2010)

Trying to figure out why my mid 80's Case 455c crawler's rear drive housings keep separating from the chassis. Twice I've had mechanics replace the studs, bolts and shims only to have the left side open up and fluid leak out. I am talking within a few hours of complete torque to spec. So something is pushing the drive housings away from the chassis. There are thousands and thousands of these Case crawlers out there - someone has to know what is causing this, please let me know.


----------

